# [GIVE AWAY][CONTEST] Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 Give Away!



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Want a Google I/O Edition Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 with full unlock?










Whats so great about RootzWiki? A ton of stuff. We are doing everything we can to turn this place into a great development community. We have changed the game of root. Every one of our followers have brought together the best and most up-to-date methods for rooting your device. We were asked several times to make a forum of it since it seems people are ready for a true forum.

If you haven't heard or have no idea, we have the support form several resources including but not limited to: Droid Life, The Android Guys, MyDroid World, Android Police, I am android, Radio Android, The Droid Guy, Droid Forums, Samsung, and many many more soon to come! This isn't about control, its about release of control, exclusivity, and we more than hopeful of bringing together the best of the best. You are you and we are you, in other words we can only emulate our users, this isn't about us, it is by you for you.

*What is the contest? *
Become a member by clicking here, and become an active member.

*Who is eligible?*
Users and developers alike. Keep in mind we are keeping an eye and tally of who is active and supportive of the forum. That means users post actively but responsibly, and developers, well get your work out and bring the crowd you so efficiently please.

When is it being given away?
It will be given out on June 29th 2011, that is 20 days to show support and get your work up and running. The contest winner will be announced at noon on the 29th.

Is there a runner up? 
Yes! Of course. Runner up will receive $50 in the form of a gift certificate of their choice.

When does it start? 
Now.

Thanks for the participation and welcome to RootzWiki

Feel free to post and tell us what you think of the new face of Android hacking and modding.

RootzWiki


----------



## Ghub1 (Jun 7, 2011)

I like this! Android community for the WIN!


----------



## RMcCall (Jun 9, 2011)

legit


----------



## marsha12151 (Jun 13, 2011)

Followed my favorite developers to here. If it is good enough for them, it is my new home. 
Thanks for putting up such a nice forum.


----------



## HHRLLC (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes! rootzwiki makes me feel good.


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

Glad to be apart of this great community!


----------



## ironick7 (Jun 9, 2011)

I love reading Rootzwiki to find new roms for my Droid and catch up on news in the community. I'm very greatful for all the work done by the developers and all I've learned from them.


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Awesome give away!


----------



## cjcross22 (Jun 10, 2011)

Awesome give away to start off an awesome forum. This place is legit!


----------



## Asharad (Jun 13, 2011)

I like what you guys have done here. Outstanding work!


----------



## sbmootyar (Jun 10, 2011)

This is great i love the site gotten a lot of help in becoming a theme.


----------



## 3083joe (Jun 10, 2011)

Great job Steve and bird. U guys have done a lot to get all the devs and themers in one place. Keep up the hard work


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

I want Galaxy Tab inside of me!


----------



## TheWizKid95 (Jun 9, 2011)

poontab said:


> I want Galaxy Tab inside of me!


i want to be inside the Galaxy Tab :wink: :sexyface: :jizzedpants:


----------



## teh_g (Jun 6, 2011)

Another one?!


----------



## Ezun (Jun 14, 2011)

RootzWiki FTW. This place is the shizzle for hot devices, devs and news.... the evolution of Android Communities = RootzWiki


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Give it to CVPCS lol.

Seriously though, great group of people here.

Sent from DroidX


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

Got a question about the Tab....will it already have the 3.1 update installed,or will it still have 3.0?


----------



## hillmom (Jun 13, 2011)

I got a Twitter account so I could follow the devs. What a wonderful resource to bring the community together. Looking forward to the possibilities this will bring.


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm really pushing this site on all my other forums! I have to hope for the best now that I'm a moderator!


----------



## christ1065 (Jun 9, 2011)

I second giving it to CVPCS. Along with all motorola device users sending him a 5 spot


----------



## One20One (Jun 14, 2011)

^+1000

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## shady (Jun 15, 2011)

What a neat way to welcome the new guys! A contest!!







I love the community focused on one thing and going to be here forever!







\m/


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

This site is fantastic. Congrats to the guys who got it up and running.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

rolling, now to go be active.

Sent from my CM7 SCH-i500


----------



## maybish (Jun 18, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## czeph (Jun 18, 2011)

So glad I found your site and this great group of advisors. Wouldn't have tried CM7 on my X without you! And a contest too? Wow!!!

Sent from my DX with CM7 using Tapatalk and loving it!


----------



## Dwyndal (Jun 21, 2011)

still lost but i'm game, granted my input is horrific haha RAWrDroid


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

I've had a lot of requests to start developing on the 10.1. By winning this, I can make that happen.


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

Galaxy Tab 10.1 compared to a Xoom with Otterbox case..lol


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

can i just have the tablet?


----------



## JAJ (Jun 24, 2011)

wow! really nice site!


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

christ1065 said:


> I second giving it to CVPCS. Along with all motorola device users sending him a 5 spot


Agreed lol

Sent from mi dx


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

christ1065 said:


> I second giving it to CVPCS. Along with all motorola device users sending him a 5 spot


Do we have to send him $5 for EACH motorola device we own? Also these contests are a good way to get people to stick around.


----------



## bdemartino (Jun 8, 2011)

Awesome, rootzwiki FTW!


----------



## 1madfitter (Jun 9, 2011)

I would like a tab! I've had 7 android phones...but no tablets


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

Trenton said:


> Galaxy Tab 10.1 compared to a Xoom with Otterbox case..lol


You were at the Lookout pre-IO party???? I was too!!! we should have met up!


----------



## tibbbbor (Jun 24, 2011)

grovel grovel grovel....  seriously, tho. GREAT SITE!!!


----------



## danceswithbongs (Jun 28, 2011)

In the interest of honesty and full disclosure I came because I thought this was the new site for the band The Roots, imagine my surprise.

But seriously I would love this Tab, yet I have only just joined so how do I square this circle?

Okay I just sent Marty McFly to 2013 and he's informed me that I have, no, make that will be a helpful and quite prolific contributor in assisting others, kicking the new k-nowledge and bringing some levity to the people. Basically, danceswithbongs being danceswithbongs.... (evidenced on DF & XDA, just ask your local congressional rep)

SPOILER ALERT
Marty also said I did, do, end up winning the Tab, and using that I put an end to world hunger in 2012.

walkin the walk while tappin the talk
danceswithbongs


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

I just noticed something.... tomorrow on the 29th, I'll be too busy playing Uncharted 3 to reply if I win. Nice try RootzWiki, I'm gonna get a Revue hooked up to my PS3 tomorrow.


----------



## iceandfire (Jun 29, 2011)

Woot Woot... A site to show us developers some support!!


----------



## FunnyLookinHat (Jun 29, 2011)

Aw yeah! You guys are awesome.


----------



## zoome9 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yay for giveaways!


----------



## sparty569 (Jun 7, 2011)

mmmmm


----------



## rkchkjhk (Jun 24, 2011)

This would be an awesome distraction from studying for the CPA exam......errrrr wait I meant very useful study aid!

Chances of me having enough luck to win this....

@rootzwiki just curious will you be getting an android app anytime soon?


----------



## enzoem (Jun 7, 2011)

Keep up the great work fellas


----------



## meya (Jun 29, 2011)

Very impressed so far...


----------



## 1techydude (Jun 7, 2011)

Not sure how I missed it but seems as though this was posted twice....oh well... You guys have become my go to source for all things Android. Pure AWESOMESAUCE!


----------



## noisufnoc (Jun 17, 2011)

Great forum. Awesome devs. I can haz tablet?

:grin:


----------



## SeanRinVA (Jun 9, 2011)

And of course I hope I'm chosen for this tablet!


----------



## FknTwizted (Jun 7, 2011)

Finally there is a all in one place to find root! Had to go to 10 different sites just to find the right help.


----------



## jcatt (Jun 16, 2011)

I love the new Rootzwiki... I was a little skeptical at first, but when I started to see all my favorite Devs move over I had to give it a try. You guys have cultivated a great community in such a short time. Not to mention that the Dev Phone give aways is pure genius.

Thanks
Jcatt


----------



## bd1212 (Jun 10, 2011)

Good luck to whoever wins!


----------



## poitee (Jun 10, 2011)

I wants! Pweeease!


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

This forum/website is really coming along  I've been really happy here so far, and this community is great. Giveaways like this really help keep the community happy, too. Good job, RootzWiki!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

Does anyone know if they'll pick a winner today? Today is about over.....


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Check the front page...


----------



## danceswithbongs (Jun 28, 2011)

coggy
Doesn't the fact that we are all members on this sweet sauce site already make us winners? 
And I guess that makes winner00, like an uber winner.

walkin the walk while tappin the talk
danceswithbongs


----------



## SemiAutoAZ (Jun 29, 2011)

Awesome site. I'm digging the phone wiki page... excellent source of information. I like the atmosphere better here too, much better than *cough* XDA *cough*. Keep up the good work.


----------



## dansan (Jul 3, 2011)

I approve of this message....

if you must know.


----------

